# Any way to get more support from the seat springs?



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Has anyone improved upon the stock seat springs that mount to the rear fender to provide seat support? 

I must have bottomed out a dozen times while cutting last weekend. I try to squat when I see a rut or hole coming up but 
can't always make it in time. You know the feeling in your spine when you bottom out - BAM! 

I weigh about 200 lbs. I was thinking about adding a few more springs - but initial looks don;t seem like that would be a option. 
When I used to build engines we would use double springs in the valve trains on some engines. Could this be an option?

I know the GT6000 does not have a suspension - but can we improve on the stock springs any?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

I have the same problem with my Deere....:furious: :furious: 


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=52759>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Now sj we know that cant be yours because it dont have chrome hub caps and bumbers.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

You could use springs with a different compression rate. There is a ton of various springs out there that should easily handle a load for such use. Or you could try and retrofit the rubber compression bumpers John Deere juses on their L & G tractors now. I like the "rubber" springs on my GX335's seat. It definately is not going to bottom out, but it gives good support and good ride, no metal to metal contact so there is no wear and scuffing on the springs or rail and they do not have the potential to rattle no matter how much they are used.


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

Sorry to post then not reply. I've been tied up for a few days.

I was thinking about stiffer spring rates and wondered if anyone has actually swapped them out so I could get a part #?

Chipmaker - any chance you could give me a Deere part #?

I was thinking about this - I have assorted ribber bushings from the years of working on cars. They mostly came from shock eyelets. I thought about dropping one in each spring. They should drop inside the spring ans rest on the fender. It would give a 'bumper' for the last 1/2" of the spring compression. I got the idea when you mentioned the deer set up.

I';ll try this weekend and let you know.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I can look on the JD parts website.........but I do not have a part number on them now, all I know is they are on my JD GX335 and they work great. I was a bit skeptical at first when I seen the rubber absorbers, and figured yea, right, be like ridding a rubber ducky, but I am sold on it. No rattle and no bottom out..


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

I dropped a rubber shock eyelet bushing down into each spring. The outer diameter of the bushing matched the inner diameter of the spring with a little bit of room to spare. The bushing while laying on it side (as it is inside the seat spring) sits about 3/4" high.

Mowed this weekend and hit the same spots - stayed in my seat to see what would happen. I felt it bottom but it was not harsh and no 'Whap" sound like last weekend. 

You could feel a little 'squish' when you bottomed out VS the dead feel of 'Whack'. 
Oh yeah - I also hit a few spots not being prepared for the hit. Worked just as good there as well. 

I had the bushings in my tool box from a long time ago. If I remember correctly they came with some car shocks in case the ones mounted on the shock were not the right size. Glad I kept them.


----------

